# Wiggling worm-like parasite?



## ronb1224 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just went to do a water change and filter cleaning this evening and while the tank was filling I spotted a number of very tiny, thin, wiggling, worm-like things near the surface of my tank. They appeared to be about an eight of an inch long, about the diameter of a needle, and pale white to translucent in color.

Never seen anything like this before in any of my tanks.

Anyone have any idea what they are and how to treat?

Thanks!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's probably just planaria/hydra.

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters?

What is your tank maintenance schedule?

Try cutting back on your feedings and increasing the frequency/amount of your water changes. It should resolve if you take those steps.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry to hi-jack this post. But I have had the same problem. These guys are not planaria or hydra. They do not have eye spots. Or branch out like hydra.They writhe and wiggle around like mosquito larvae but are not that either. I was told at one time they may be a form of tubifex worm. That may have been from frozen tubifex worms in the cyst stage.And they were harmless. In fact food. BTW that info could be wrong. Do you feed tubifex worms?? I did add platies to the tank that had them(had no choice) and they soon disappeared. I have not had any ill effects to the platies in a few weeks now.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, it is actually advised NOT to feed tubifex worms to most fish...

And without a microscope, it's very doubtful that _anyone_ can determine exactly what these are, but in most cases, it's hydra/planaria and can usually be contributed to 'new tank syndrome' or overfeeding.

And, hydra/planaria won't hurt your fish. It can just be unsightly...


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Cant hydra and planaria kill very small fry? :-? I have just lost my 6th batch of calvus fry in a 10gal tank that upon close examination have what looks to be planaria and some hydra... If I let the substrate sand totally dry out - like out in the sun - will all the planaria and their eggs die? I just wanna completely clean them out since I have no fish in the tank right now, and I really want these calvus to make it!

and I HATE sticking my hands in a tank with little worms and stuff all over - such a girl,I know. :roll:

one more thing: do you know of a bleach solution I can make to dip my plants in to kill all snail eggs and any parasitic stuff on them?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never heard of them killing fry, and calvus fry can be quite difficult to raise, they are very sensitive to water quality and changes, so it's hard to say.

The appear in new tanks alot, and they are very common in tanks that have excess waste sitting around - due to overfeeding, inadequate filtration, poor tank maintenance habits, etc...

Are your plants real?


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Also can tubifex worms actually survive the "freeze-dried" process? Can the cysts survive the process? Frozen worms more than likely could but freeze-dried really makes me wonder. 
P.S. the worms that I had were NOT planaria or hydras. I know that for a fact. Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

R-DUB and beachtan, feel free to start another thread regarding tubifex worms and cleaning plants, or just do a search in the nutrition folder. Let's don't hijack this thread any further. :thumb:

ronb1224, did you try upping your water changes and cutting back on food/waste?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry - didnt know I was doing something wrong. 

(Since hydra and planaria come in on plants I thought my q. went along with this thread) :wink:


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

might be a long shot but it could also be glass worms/ baby mosquito's http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live_F117.jpg. I've gotten them in my tanks before. you can always just net them out if they give you the heebie jeebies.

I agree though, if its planaria, just cut back on the feeding and up the maintenance, but on the other hand, if you are raising sensitive fry, CAREFULLY up your maintenance.

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the exact wiggle worms in my tank.
I'm going to use my filter in my new setup and dont' want to introduce these parasites in the tank. I don't have a choice but the sterilize the filter (FX5) and media (just replaced).

I'm probably going to boil the media and sponges in water and wash down the filter in 1 part vinegar and 3 parts water. If anyone has a better mehtod pls let me know.

Were you able to get rid of them, If so how?
I find they're more visible swimming around after a water change and aqua. salt is added.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have those things too they are nematodes thay usually live near water line or in the filter but here is something that might help you
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/sh ... r-aquarium


----------

